# Drywall Around Mixing Valve in Shower



## DaveTile (Mar 13, 2011)

Are there any tricks to getting the drywall to fit nicely around the mixing valve in a shower? I'll be using the Schluter Kerdi membrane so that is why I'm going with drywall instead of CBU.

Just not sure the best way to measure the hole so it lines up properly and tightly. Same with the hole for the gooseneck.

Would appreciate any tips.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

in the kerdi drain kit, there are two pieces that may help with hole size.
There is one piece for the mixing valve and one for the shower spout.
they are flanges with rubber gaskets on them.

I found that (after the fact) I should have cut the holes in the drywall the sizes of these rubber gaskets as once I put on the thinset, the gaskets pushed the membrane outwards creating a hump. I had to cut off the rubber gasket for the shower spout and didn't end up using the once for the mixing valve as it's circular and my cutout was square.

I haven't had a coffee yet so i hope you can understand what I am saying.


----------



## DaveTile (Mar 13, 2011)

One more question,

Is it acceptable to drywall around the "gooseneck in two separate pieces?


In other words one around the top of it and a second on the bottom of it.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

don't see why not..


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Dave,
It really isn't that difficult to accurately measure for your cutouts. Take your time and double check your measurements before cutting your holes. No magic to it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

